# Capture One v6



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone else using this ?

I'm playing with the trial and so far it seems to be much better than v5. The rendering of my NEF's is better in C1 than just about anything else I've tried but v5 was useless at management and had no local adjustments. Looks like the C1 engineers have taken a good look at Lightroom and Aperture and have now added some of these features.

Its early days yet as to whether it will all work as they planned but this definitely looks more useable to me than previous versions. 

The biggest problem is finding good training references :


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 4, 2010)

I haven't but I'd be happy to hear about your results.

I've tried at least twice in the past, and struggled with workflow issues. A friend promised me lots of speed, but I didn't see that, either.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 4, 2010)

Are you evaluating the full C1Pro, Nik, or just the C1Express? ( Compared here )

John


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 4, 2010)

The Pro version- I have tried in the past too but also given up with workflow issues. Its pretty frustrating to get used to after LR and AP. I like a lot of the concepts they have designed but the actual execution does seem a little flakey. I think there are some limitations when using DSLR RAW files too. Not all the options appear to work unless your using medium format backs.


----------



## vigorotaku (Dec 14, 2010)

I wrote up a quickstart on what features that I find most useful in Capture One when compared with other tethered or base photo editing applications like Lightroom or Adobe Camera Raw. 
<a href="http://vigorotaku.blogspot.com/2010/12/move-over-lightroom-here-comes-capture.html">vigorotaku.blogspot.com</a>  

I hope that you find this helpful.

http://vigorotaku.blogspot.com/2010/12/move-over-lightroom-here-comes-capture.html


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 17, 2010)

Dan, welcome to the forums. 

Thanks for that interesting analysis. I've tried C1 at least twice in the past, on the recommendations of other photogs I've met, and found several workflow issues I couldn't get past (could have been my lack of understanding, I didn't invest a huge amount of time). I'm glad you've found what you need for your purposes. 

From your post, it doesn't look like you spend a lot of time with Lr anymore, but feel free to hang out.


----------

